# BIG fish



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

So I have this 125g set up with...

1 pair cons 
1 pair cutteri
1 Blue acara
5 Tilapia Snyderae. 
And assorted cats.
All pretty much juvies but...

I LOVE *BIG* FISH!!!!!
So I am looking to start over.

I am looking for Three larger fish that can be homed together in a 125g for life, with some cons as dithers if possible

I like jags, trimacs, Texas, Amphilophus of all sorts, Red Bay snooks, needle nose gars, and I do dig my acara so if he can fit in that's not bad but not necessary. I have access to a chocolate from a friend as well.

I know "All fish have thier own personality" but I am looking for mixes that sound like they have a good chance of long term success.

my first thought would be a Jag, a texas, and a snook. What do you all think????


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I would avoid keeping two fish of the same Genus in a tank such as this...

I don't have much experience with Parachromis, but I don't know of any Amphilophus I would trust in a tank like this...

I don't think you will ever get fish like this to "get along" in a 125 gal... but it may be possible to get just that right balance so they hang in "suspended aggression"... although you might have better luck taking your investment to Vegas and winning enough to buy a bigger tank 

That is supposed to be funny, not sarcastic... :dancing:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well unfortunately, a 125gal isn't really big enough to house three very large, aggressive species like you've listed. A jag would dominate the tank once it got some size on it and probably kill the others.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I had a Red Bay Snook for a little while (he came with a tank I bought). He was the COOLEST fish...wish I had kept him, but I was afraid he'd eat my smaller fish. Anyway, I've thought of getting a snook many times since then. Totally. Cool. Fish.! :fish:


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Might be better off with a Oscar or two, and an interesting catfish of some sort.

Maybe a Severum, and Oscar and a 4 lined pimelodus?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Chocalates get very big. Could go very well with blue acara and cons in a 125. Not very aggressive compared to something like a jag or texas. Though I still think those are options, as well.

One Veija/Paratheraps species such as a synspillum. A Male nic also can get pretty big. Some geos get big --- "G". brasilliensis, though more like a CA cichlid then a "real" geo, is another option.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Big Fish means Big Aquarium, which you don't quite have.

Sorry!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you want 3 big fish, id go with the Oscar, Chocolate, and Red Bay Snook, none of which are terribly aggressive, and i bet the blue acara would get along with them.

it might be over stocking, but i think a synspilum would work fine in there to, and i would get the synspilum over the RBS, but thats only personal preference.

but IMO a Jag, Texas, and Snook in this tank is possible, not recommended, but fairly possible, again, just my opinion, but *** owned a Jag and Texas, both got along great in a 150.

what are the dimensions of your tank?

it seems people are so quick to say no they forget not all large fish are psychotic killers.

actually, know what? im going to make a list of some more peaceful large cichlids you could keep in there:

-Oscar
-Red Bay Snook (predatory, but not overly aggressive)
-Chocolate
-Amphilophus robertsoni
-Cichlasoma bocourti (sometimes listed as Herichthys bocourti)
-Vieja synspilum
-Hypsophrys nicaraguensis (Males get 10")

these are the ones *** kept/know people who have kept and had a good experience with aggression wise.

just a side note, because the bocourti looks a bit Vieja like, i wouldnt mix it with Vieja, im not sure if they would fight, but watch out if you choose both, synpilum are great with anything that doesnt resemble them.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Are Aquariums getting smaller every year on this forum or is it me? Two fish in a 125g tank? Really? How long till a pair of cons need a 75g I wonder. No disrespect just an observation.

IME snooks are not seen as a contender what so ever by most cichlids, maybe it is that they stick more to the top or that they tend to just not compete for a space of there own. With floating plants they will hang out of the normal lower levels of most cichlids.

Who owns a texas? How big are they really? Any nine inchers? Bigger?

Maybe a jag is pushing it at 16" I have seen some larger on a rare occasion. But I have seen them housed with other fish in a similar sized tank too. So maybe, with my quest for most likely long term compatibility, while still having fish that will keep me interested in the hobby (after all a lone tetra would assure no aggression issue but might get boring), I could choose a Loiselle, a Freddy, or a Mota. Similar but smaller. Any thoughts?

I know from TFG experience not to mix Jags and RD's, so I wouldn't go that route. But is there ANY Amphilophus that has ever been housed with a tank mate successfully? Is every Amphilophus destined to be a "wet pet" or in a volatile "pair" and regularly separated or always separated and resigned to breeding through a separator. How sad  However I knew they were a long shot that is why they were not in my top three.

If you own any of the three fish I have suggested ( texas, snook, Smaller Parchromis species) or have in the past what are your experiences? I'm not looking for regurgitated "common knowledge" from those with no experience here, I am looking for personal experiences only.

Thanks. Chris


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Gage i missed your post while composing my rant. 

72"x18"x22"

I would buy a say three each, Parachromis and Texas, as juvies and keep the calmer most compatible of each group. When they get some size I would add the snook as locally they are only available at around 3-4 in and could probably gobble up anything under 2in at that size.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The snook and the texas aren't the problem for me, it's the Jag. They get quite large and a 125gal tank isn't large at all when speaking in terms of Jags. Adding a few tank mates with them could get nasty for the tank mates.

Do the snook, texas, and something smaller and less aggressive than a Jag, and it could work out.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Snook, Oscar and a Pike Cichlid would be fine-in the past I have been able to keep 3-4 large aggressive cichlids together-it took a lot of planning though-for example get them when they are juvies-the smaller the better and introduce them at the same time-also have a ton of caves-eventually a pecking order will be established. It could work with fishes like Jag, Trimac, or RD but have an isolation tank on hand-back in the day I had a BB, Red Devil, Female Dovii, and Trimac in my 125 gallon. Personally, I would feel more comfortable if you had a 240 gallon.
But if you want 3 nice fish that aren't too aggressive then a Snook, Oscar, and Pike Cichlid would work.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Extra tank space is not a problem. I got a hook up. Another forum member is close by and has a "I'm totally jealous" sized fish room and has already offered to handle overflow if issues arise. He is my "fish enabler" as he likes to put it. :thumb:

I am leaning towards the snook, Texas, Loiselle mix. Probably be ordering from Ken Davis here real soon. As i said the snook will be bought locally when the rest get larger or I find one small enough not to gobble the rest down.

Anyone with Loiselle experience?

And if in the next couple years they end up needing more room a 240 is not out of the question. It's actually in the plans. When I buy my home in the next year I plan on something TFG sized. I've already begged and bargained the wife into submission on this point.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont have any experience with loiselle, but they are supposed to be a ton more peaceful then Jags, so id give it a try.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the input Gage.

No one has mentioned the cons as target/dither fish. What do you think? Should I just go with silver dollars or something else for dithers? They would have to be large enough not to get eaten by the snook. Although if the snook gets large enough to eat a full grown silver dollar I guess I don't need anything else taking up that space. :lol:

I'm getting excited! Should be a cool looking tank with a good mix of colors and shapes in it.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Big Fish means Big Aquarium, which you don't quite have.
> 
> Sorry!


ummm... whats a big aquarium then? I think that a 6 foot tank is quite big... What is a Big Aquarium.. exactly, so I know.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It depends on the fish you are keeping. A 125 gallon is a huge tank if keeping an apisto colony. It's tiny if you want a dovii or umbee. It's all realitive to the fish. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> It depends on the fish you are keeping. A 125 gallon is a huge tank if keeping an apisto colony. It's tiny if you want a dovii or umbee. It's all realitive to the fish. :thumb:


and for the _big fish_ you are looking for, a 125 is not big at all, i dont think you realize just how big these fish are.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

so my buddie and I went in today on an order from Ken. We have some texas' and loiselle's on the way. Even though they are only about an inch or so I will post pics when they get here.

I am thinking Congo tetras for dithers. When they get eaten than I wont need them anymore.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Cons as targets could be a bad idea:
1. If they breed will make life miserable for your other fish
2. If you get all males can get up to 6 inches and even at that small size could harass your Snook

The best bet is to go with SDs or Tinfoil Barbs if you do want cons then just get females.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I was worried about the female cross breeding though. I have decided not to use cons at all.

I will see how things go but I am kind of attached to my acara, so if he can hang I may keep him instead of the snook. But I was planning on waiting to get it for a while anyway so we will see how things go. Since the snook would be the largest i the tank if I choose to go another route and don't use one what is another nice *RED* fish that can be kept with the Loiselle, a Texas, and possibly an acara?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Well they showed up today but i don't have pics they are in my buddies fish room. They are a little smaller then we anticipated (<1") so he will be taking care of them for a while so I can re home some of my tanks current inhabitants and to get some size on them. I will keep you posted. And throw up some pics ASAP.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Just an update. I have these little guys now. Just reached the 1" mark give or take some.

I ended up with two Parachromis cf loiselli "La Ceiba" F1 Yellow Head and two Herichthys carpintis Escondido. Cute little buggers I will try and post some pics this weekend. The larger Texan doesn't know he's only an inch or so. He is trying to claim the tank as his own. My Cutteri pair and the pair of cons (both of which I will be relocating) are luckily very tolerant of the little whippersnapper though.

I will be keeping one of each but I am still not sure what I will be adding in with them in the 125g.

Still open for suggestions. I would like to get something soon so they can grow up together for the best chance at success. Looking for something of a different color. Not green or Yellow. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just watch those La Ceiba's ... Ken has said they are much more aggressive than normal loiselli, and that pair is one of the few he has to divide.

But they are beautiful fish, am eagerly awaiting your pics.

For red, I can only think of red tig mota's or female festae ... but the mota's would be a bad idea with the La Ceiba's in there. And if both the escondido's and La Ceiba's pair, there won't be room for a festae.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

chrispyweld said:


> Just an update. I have these little guys now. Just reached the 1" mark give or take some.
> 
> I ended up with two Parachromis cf loiselli "La Ceiba" F1 Yellow Head and two Herichthys carpintis Escondido. Cute little buggers I will try and post some pics this weekend. The larger Texan doesn't know he's only an inch or so. He is trying to claim the tank as his own. My Cutteri pair and the pair of cons (both of which I will be relocating) are luckily very tolerant of the little whippersnapper though.
> 
> ...


Everything I've heard from owners of these Parachromis "La Ceiba"s is that they are on another level of aggression in comparison to other Parachromis. This applies even among groups of the "La Ceiba"s. They are, for all intents and purposes, vicious killers.

With that said, I'd sure like to have one. They are awesome looking Parachromis. Good luck and let us know how it goes. :thumb:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Interesting I was told originally they were more mellow. If that ends up being the case maybe a pair is the way to go. Dividers are cheap.

I have all male Texans, or so it seems, and only one of each will be kept long term. All females will be removed looking for males only here. Maybe i shourld keep one of each and the con pair to keep them occupied.


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

My 120 houses 2 blackbelts (male and female) and one female Vieja Zonata. All is good on the home front. The male Texas is the wiener of the trio

I have one channel cat thats very small and going into a pond once he gets to big. I have 3 giant danos and a bala shark as well

my tank is decorated fairly heavy right now.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

So here are some pics of the Texans. 
The loiselli are impossible to get on film they hide in very small nooks and crannies. I will have to wait for them to be larger.

The "big" one 1+ inch

















And the smaller one









What do you think?


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

1 Escondido, 1 La Ceiba and you want some red? Hmm......perhaps paratheraps/vieja of some sort? I would be iffy about an amphilophus, even though there are some gorgeous "reddish" amphs. I've always found Amphs to be on a higher level of aggression then Para's, just my experience. I had a midas I swore would've lept out of his tank and cut my throat at night if he had thumbs lol. At the same time, there was a tank at the LFS that had a downright docile trimac.

I still think I'd try a syn or zonatus maybe. If it worked out, it would give you a nice mix of body shapes and colors. You're going the right way about it though, starting all with juvies and letting them grow up together. My 220 would be a mess if I tried to add anything in there now, but a breeding pair of to-be-id'd Amphs and Freddys with a Pike seems to be a good balance, but they've all been together since they were 3-4"


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reply I just picked up a few remarkable fire mouths that are about the same size as the other fish in the tank and I may end up keeping one/some of those in there if they can hang together long term. I have everything I think I am going to try and although too many now for long term success I will remove as needed to maintain order or at least sustainable chaos. 

What do you all think about the plan? Everything in there is in my signature so let me.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

You MIGHT be able to pull off the cutteri and FMs if there is plenty of hiding places they can go that the larger fish can not fit into. I have seen some really large tanks with a mis of sm/md/lg fish like you have. Again you have given yourself the best odds by starting them all in the tank very young. The cutteri and FM's will grow considerably faster, which "might" not make them targets as food when the La Ceiba grows larger.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually the cutteri is almost full grown probably pushing 5in. The FM's are a little bigger too. I am hoping you are right and they are not seen as food in the future. I have had success keeping dithers with fish as they grow that have never been eaten. But if I put something new in they were quickly gobble up so I hope it works that way in this situation as well.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dafishman2323 (Mar 18, 2009)

hey i followed your post while you were decieding what to put in your tank, since i knew i was getting i 125 soon. i got my tank setup now and im going with 1 texas 1 sal 1 cutteri and probably 1 losellie, so i was wondering how your loisellie are doing and how you got ahold of ken davis to order, and does he have a minimum amount you have to order.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

well everything in my tank is still small in the 2in range except the male cutteri which is about 4in.

Too early to tell if it will work long term and i am starting to agree with the aggressiveness of the "La Ceiba". They seem pretty feisty all ready and are smaller then anything else but dont mid getting a nip in when they can.

Dwarfpike and Dan say the other varieties of Loiselli are not this aggressive but i have no experience as these are my first.

I got a hold of Ken on www.monsterfishkeepers.com if you go to the forum section he is under vendors and usually has a current stock list with prices. No idea if he has minimums though.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Here is a link to his most current price list.
Doesn't look like he has any loiselli now though.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=213510


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like he is gonna have plenty on 04/09/09.


----------

